# Internet speeds in Mexico



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I stumbled on a page from Netflix that compares the average connection speed of some popular Mexican connection companies. It is interesting, to me, because it presumably provides a comparison on an even footing. There is not too much difference from one to the next, but there is a pretty good spread between the best and the worst.

The Results (Mbps*,**):
1 – Cablemás 2.18
2 – Megacable 2.05
3 – CABLEVISION 1.92
4 – TELNOR 1.72
5 – Telmex 1.59
6 – Axtel 1.39

Link:
Mexico ISP Speed Index Results| Netflix ISP Speed Index

* Megabits per second
** Note: there is some fine print about how these numbers do not reflect peak transfer rates but are just a reflection of relative performance.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Here in Autlan I receive on average on normal days about 1.15 with Telmex. There are times about every other month where the speed drops to .28-.35 for a weekend plus, then moves to .65 and after a week finally returns to 1.15ish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> Here in Autlan I receive on average on normal days about 1.15 with Telmex. There are times about every other month where the speed drops to .28-.35 for a weekend plus, then moves to .65 and after a week finally returns to 1.15ish.


The speeds listed by Netflix really don't compare to individual speed tests. For example, I get about 25 Mbps with Megacable, much different than the average speed for streaming movies. The Netflix tests do seem to indicate that Telmex is near the bottom of the pile however.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Telmex is busy installing fibra óptica all over Mexico City, and they came by about a month ago to install it in my building. I just checked: my download speed is 21.14 Mbps and upload is 95.11.


----------



## Nils (Aug 13, 2013)

Here in Playa del Carmen we use Cablemas, around 500pesos/m for 10mb. Works fine. (did get a special)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Telmex is busy installing fibra óptica all over Mexico City, and they came by about a month ago to install it in my building. I just checked: my download speed is 21.14 Mbps and upload is 95.11.


Is your upload speed correct or is that a typo? Upload is usually slower than download. Maybe fiber is a new world.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Is your upload speed correct or is that a typo? Upload is usually slower than download. Maybe fiber is a new world.


Just checked again. This time I got download - 4.34 Mbps and upload - 37.81 Mbps.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Here in Monterrey Axtel usually has the best internet service and performance (and the upload and download speeds are "symetric" in any of their packages), but they don't give a single you ip, so you work under the same ip than all the customers and I can't do my tricks while downloading stuff... that's why I've been with Telmex all this time. Telmex is so so... has its lows and highs... mostly lows thought. xD


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. P Mosh said:


> Here in Monterrey Axtel usually has the best internet service and performance (and the upload and download speeds are "symetric" in any of their packages), but they don't give a single you ip, so you work under the same ip than all the customers and I can't do my tricks while downloading stuff... that's why I've been with Telmex all this time. Telmex is so so... has its lows and highs... mostly lows thought. xD


I hope your tricks are "legal", Mr. p Mosh.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Just checked again. This time I got download - 4.34 Mbps and upload - 37.81 Mbps.


Wow. That is really good, Isla!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The speeds for internet connection depend entirely on the area. I assume speed is higher in the Mexico City/Guad/Monterrey area due to more cell towers and fiberoptics whereas here in Baja Norte it is not very fast. Wi-Fi/Cablemas is very unpredictable and the closer you get to the border the faster due to U.S. signals. I read somewhere that Mexico has the worst internet speed in Latin America....and I believe it. And cell phone reception here with Telcel is not impressive either.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I hope your tricks are "legal", Mr. p Mosh.


Of course, I just turn off the router for a few seconds so my IP gets rebooted (really useful when you don't wanna pay premium services in any server and you usually download a lot).


----------

